# kitten leaky butt help?



## prodigiesdubstep

Hey my kitten has a leaky butt.. its red and swollen and she just releases poop when asleep and a liquid, not sure what it is.

Thanks


----------



## Bloodraine5252

Take her to a vet.

It could be any number of things so don't want to speculate but they're never normally signs of a healthy cat. At a young age they can do downhill rapidly so you should get her checked out asap.


----------



## Ang2

Can you give more info ie how old, how long have you had her, has she been wormed, what are you feeding?


----------



## nicolaa123

Defiantly a vet trip..on your other thread did you say she was doing better today?


----------



## prodigiesdubstep

Shes 9 weeks, ive had her since wednesday and had been dewormed on wednesday with a liquid medicine called panacur susp 10% which was fed every 24 hrs for 3 days, shes eating whiskas kitten gravy for breakfast and dinner and boiled chiken for lunch:mellow:


----------



## Ang2

prodigiesdubstep said:


> Shes 9 weeks, ive had her since wednesday and had been dewormed on wednesday with a liquid medicine called panacur susp 10% which was fed every 24 hrs for 3 days, shes eating whiskas kitten gravy for breakfast and dinner and boiled chiken for lunch:mellow:


Firstly you need to get her onto a diet of boiled chicken only until the diarrhea subsides. You need to worm with Advocate spot on from the vets and Droncit Spot On from [email protected] Neither Advocate nor Panacur treat for tapeworm, so you do need Droncit for that.

Also, a kitten should be eating 3/4 meals per day. Following on from the boiled chicken, I would wean her onto something like HiLife. If the diarrhea persists, I would think about having her tested for giardia or other protozoan.


----------



## prodigiesdubstep

nicolaa123 said:


> Defiantly a vet trip..on your other thread did you say she was doing better today?


yep nicola, in the morning she had a more formed poop but her bum hole was red and inflammed, it sometimes leaks brown stuff supposing to be poo but her poo is solid :/


----------



## nicolaa123

prodigiesdubstep said:


> yep nicola, in the morning she had a more formed poop but her bum hole was red and inflammed, it sometimes leaks brown stuff supposing to be poo but her poo is solid :/


You need to get her checked over at the vets again..


----------



## kerfuffle

I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but I'm finding it a bit frustrating reading the two threads you've started on Coco. Why do you feed her Whiskas still? Please stick to plain poached chicken and cooled broth only until her poo is normal, and THEN reintroduce the wet food slowly. Mixing two foods is only going to confuse the issue if it's food intolerance or something else (worms, parasite, etc). If it's not normal in a few days of ONLY plain chicken and broth, definitely worth a vet visit for further investigation.

If you're wondering what's the problem with feeding Whiskas, it's this: You have no idea what is in the Whiskas cat food because Whiskas do not declare the details of their ingredients on the ingredients list. It could be anything in there that can cause diarrhoea. But you DO know what's in plain poached chicken (no bones, of course). Cats, like humans, can have food allergy and intolerance, and the only way you're going to find out is to keep to one food at a time, preferably a food you know the content of. Otherwise, you don't know what you are actually battling - diet, stress, worms, parasite, tumours, IBD, or a systemic disease.

If you're not sure what to do now, you need to call the vet for advice because that's the best option. You need to be aware that forum members can only give opinions to the best of our abilities, not medical advice.


----------



## Treaclesmum

When a 9 week old kitten is actually leaking watery diarrhoea, they are in real danger of dehydration and death!!!! 

So give her just boiled chicken and try to get some water into her, maybe use a teaspoon and spoon some into her mouth? She must stay hydrated or she will die, and she must see a vet as soon as she can!!! Just because she seemed better this morning, she must see a vet before she gets any worse :frown5:


----------



## Ianthi

Definitely agree with the others about seeing the vet! With leaky poo, I'd suspect TF or other parasitic infection which can only be confirmed through a stool sample. In addition a bland diet since her current one clearly isn't helping.


----------



## prodigiesdubstep

ive figured out the cause and i think her anal glands are full, ill take her to the vet to check it out  and shes back on her bland diet...


----------



## maisiecat

You have been given good advice on this thread, and your other thread.

I would suggest you stop messing about with the food, and take your kitten to a vet as soon as possible, you are dealing with a living creature not an experiment, and it isn't fair on the kitty.

Other thread is here, for those who haven't seen it.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/294042-help-not-sure-what-do.html


----------

